# Dell Optiplex GX520, what video card fits..



## Virt

Hey TSF,

I jump right in..
A friend of mine has a Dell Optiplex GX520.
And he want to play a few games that require a graphics card.
The motherboard does not have a PCIe slot.
It only has has a PCI slot left to fit in a graphics card.
Only I need a little bit help with that, 
since there are not much PCI cards on the market anymore.
I phoned Dell and they told me to look for a NVIDIA FX 5500.
Which as far I could find on Google is a PCIe card.. 
and does not fit obviously.
What should I put in?

Thanks in advance,
Virt


----------



## Tyree

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware,Video Cards & Video Devices,Desktop Graphics / Video Cards,PCI


----------



## Virt

You are right, forgot about adding the information.

Dell Optiplex GX520
CPU: 3.0 Ghz running at 2.99 Ghz
Ram: 0.99 GB
Windows XP Home SP 3

If you want to know more let me know.


----------



## emosun

What games are you going to be playing? The standard pci bus is about 16 times slower then an agp slot so any cards is going to be pretty sow and low end.


----------



## Virt

Probably only Allods, 
which is a WoW imitaion game.
Quite nice if I have to say for myself.

Thanks or your feedback.


----------



## emosun

Which gx520 are you using?


----------



## Virt

The middle one.


----------



## emosun

Newegg.com - SPARKLE SP94GT512D2LHPP GeForce 9400 GT 512MB 128-bit DDR2 PCI Low Profile Ready Video Card

That should work for you. Make sure in the bios fr that pc there is an option to enable standard pci cards. Also when you get the card you'll have to attach the low profile brackets for it to fit.


----------



## festimus prime

hi emosun i have the GX520 on the right and was wondering if i could upgrade the video card on it because i,m having trouble playing some of my games.i appreciate any help you can give me
my specs are
cpu:dualcore intel pentium D
Ram:1014 MB
Windows 7
many thanks
festimus prime


----------



## emosun

You could probabaly use the same card as recommended above but note it's not going to be much of a game playing machine with only pci available.


----------



## festimus prime

Thank you for your quick reply.The link says it is out of stock is their anywhere else i can find one because i have tried ebay with no luck.


----------



## emosun

Newegg.com - JATON VIDEO-498PCI-TWIN GeForce 9400 GT 1GB 128-bit DDR2 PCI Low Profile Ready Video Card


----------



## LadySetsu

I have a refurbished of the one on the left. Apparently the on board chip set doesn't support openGL. Dell won't help me because it's a refurb and Intel is retarded. I was told that the sapphire ati radeon 4350 will run in it and is pci. the manufacturer says that its a pci 2.0. What does that mean? Do I need a converter? I have an agp Video card that is compatible is there an agp to pci converter? Which would be cheaper. i don't need to loose my apartment to play minecraft....


----------



## minecraft lover

Hi minecraft lover here LOL i have a dell optiplex 520 and wanting to play minecraft and it come up with the error 
messageMinecraft was unable to start because it failed to find an accelerated OpenGL mode.
This can usually be fixed by updating the video card drivers.



--- BEGIN ERROR REPORT 7fe0271 --------
Generated 11/08/11 9:06 PM

Minecraft: Minecraft Beta 1.7.3
OS: Windows XP (x86) version 5.1
Java: 1.6.0_26, Sun Microsystems Inc.
VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (mixed mode), Sun Microsystems Inc.
LWJGL: 2.4.2
[failed to get system properties (java.lang.NullPointerException)]

org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Pixel format not accelerated
at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.nChoosePixelFormat(Native Method)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.choosePixelFormat(WindowsPeerInfo.java:52)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsDisplay.createWindow(WindowsDisplay.java:185)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow(Display.java:311)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:856)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:784)
at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:765)
at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.a(SourceFile:294)
at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.run(SourceFile:716)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
--- END ERROR REPORT 911302d8 ----------
is anyone able to help me please


----------



## Wrench97

As the posts above the integrated video does not support Open GL the only solution is to install a video card, depending on which GX520 you have(see Post #6 above)


----------



## LadySetsu

I DID specify which one! You are an excellent reader ma'am. I have the 520 tall tower. Its very important I know this rig was advertised as a rig that could handle 3d rendering ( i'm a design student).My old comp's mobo was slowly dying, and now I have this pos, that does less than that one! And the old one is a year older too! Thank you dell/Intel:upset: for sucking balls, now please tell me the best video card this thing will take!


----------

